# PHD Graduation gift from Husband that's very proud. To engrave or not to engrave?...



## DifferenceandRepetition (May 25, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum and to the watch world also.

My wife doesn't wear a watch in the present and it's about to finish her p.h.d. on plants stress sinaling so I thought it would be nice to give her a watch.

I saw some Bulova's watches that I've liked but none if them had Saphire Crystal, I want to give her something that last for many years reminding her of this moment, then I start paying attention to Tissot and Movado, they seem to me better built and nicer. What do you recomend?

Also I started to like the idea of some diamonds and mother of pearl dial.

My budget its 200€ to 600€.

I would very mutch apreciate your advice on this important gift.

Also I'm strugling with the idea of engraving something on the watch that reminds her of this day, but for the other hand, I don't like the idea of "ruining" a fine watch with an engravement.

Thanks!

Bulova 
96R199 46 
Amazon $277,55










Movado Bela 0606616
ebay $398,64

View attachment 4107617


Tissot
G330K 
ebay $286










Tissot G330K
T0842101111601
Amazon - $270









Tissot 
T0502071103200
Amazon $694

Certina
12971844891
Ebay: 606€


----------



## raymaane (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forums! As far as the options that you have presented us with, I really like the Bulova, compared to the smaller size of the other two Tissots you added. I think engraving can be great, but I think that if this is a gift truly for her PhD accomplishment, she will always remember where the gift came from and what it is for. I don't have many other suggestions, but I am sure someone can help. Good luck on your search!


----------



## jamuslab (Feb 7, 2015)

I would look at Longines as well. They have some really nice women's watches


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition (May 25, 2015)

Yes they do!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

My thought is skip the trendy Tissot watches and go for a watch
with a more classical look like the Certina or the Bulova.

I would not be concerned about ruining a fine watch. However, 
if something happens to the watch it may be easier if there is no
engraving for you to say, don't worry. We don't have to fix it. I
can replace it.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Santiago79 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would go with the Certina!!! and why not to engrave the date with your initials on the case back!! That will be very sweet. Women love the small details....


----------



## Santiago79 (Jul 20, 2015)

sorry, I meant case back


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

The Bulova gets my vote. Engraved case back is an excellent idea! Perhaps you can engrave the accomplishment, the date and a motivational quote on it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Go ahead and get that case back engraved! It's not as if it's a watch that you will thinking about selling at some point, it's a keeper so feel free to personalize it as you like.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd look for a more classic / traditional watch (i.e. timeless - pun intended) and yes to engraving:









The dates mark my academic achievements; got the watch in '81 and the chain got upgraded in '83 and again in '89 ;-)

Congratulations to your wife and thanks to you for the support - she could not have done it without.
I'm sure she will love the watch, regardless of the one you pick.


----------

